# Help stocking 125. Litre tank



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Long story short I have taken control of the boyfriends tank as he had given up on it. It has 7 Platys 4 are baby's. There are no males anymore so we won't be getting any more baby's. I did a water test and everything was perfect did a water change and gave the glass a nice scrub. It already had valissneria in it. Sorry if it's spelt wrong! Iv been researching lots the last week and decide to buy 2 bunches of java fern which are now tied to some ornaments. I also got 8 cherry barbs which I love! And 3 Amano shrimp. I love them also <3 I am in no rush to add more fish yet and can't really till next pay day but in having fun planning my tank. From doing some research I have fallen for Bolivian rams are these suitable for my tank? Also I would like your opinions on what other fish would do well together with the fish I have already x thanks x p.s I have read lots about the rams but would just like your professional opinions x 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hey :-D
i can't offer up any advise on rams,as i can't keep them alive :-(
pearl gourami is a nice fish,large group of serape tetra,corydora catfish large group,
bristle nose plec.rummy nose tetra another large group.yoyo loaches.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you  I will take a look at those fish. Rummy nose tetras are already on my list of fish I like the look of so they are a high possibility. I get quite confused on how many fish I can get in my tank. I know it depends on the size of the fish once full grown. Is there a basic rule to go by? X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Check out AqAdvisor. It'll give you a general idea, but isn't 100% accurate, so see what you like and bring your list back to us.

As far as your platies not having more babies because they are no males, they store sperm for months, so don't expect no more babies. You'll probably have quite a few more offspring.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah ok! Lol well I do love my little baby's. I will make sure to leave room then incase they have more x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Female Platys can have as many as 8 litters after a single encounter with a male. So I don't think I'd be ruling out more babies just yet.What size tank do you have?


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone has experience with 2 bolivian rams and cherry barbs? 
Im just playing around with the website you gave me and it says they may be too agressive for the barbs.. but why not the platys aswell?
Can i have one ram? or will it get loney?
x
Also will it/they eat my shrimp? If they do i wont get them 
x


----------

